# Pyrenees foothills



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This is the time of year I start planning my French trip for next year.

I try to visit a new area each year but often end up in one of my frequently visited favourites. 

For next year I'm thinking of the area between the Med and the Atlantic along the lower Pyrenees. I've buzzed through there a number of times on my way to somewhere else but I think I'd like to park up for a while and investigate further.

Looking at various sources, aires and municipals seem to be a little on the thin side which seems to suggest a lack of tourism.

I tend to favour countryside rather than cities and I like to walk and cycle (a few hills are not a problem).

So - who's been there and got the tee shirt or should I start looking in a different direction?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Parc Natura,near Lac Estaing, near Argelles Gazost and Lourdes,superb site all mod cons and some.Walking,routes from 3/4 of an hour to full blown out for the day. Nothing is to much trouble for the owners,go and chill out.It is in a national park area,somewhere we will be going back to,loved it.
Jented


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a fantastic trip! We did it in late April this year. Took three weeks along the French side from the Med side at Perpignan area over to Biarittz on the Atlantic side. We stayed on the French side. There are some fantastic Aires with out of this world views.

Here is a post I did mid trip. Page 4 has some pics.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85017-30.html

Gavarnie and Cauterets are must see places and Lourdes on a Saturday (all near each other)

When we went in late April the weather was superb. You could sunbath down in the valley where it was 25 degrees and then get the cable car up to the ski slopes and people were still skiing. It was also very quiet as it wasnt quite summer and really the end of the ski season.

The towns are not quite as posh and twee as the Alps but the scenery is fantastic and a there are loads of free aires with plenty of space and good views. The Aires at Cauterets are about 8 euros but they have 16 amp hookup for that!


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

We have stayed at this site a couple of times. It is close to Limoux in Cathar country. Buses and trains from the village go to Carcassone.
Very nice English owners, excellent facilities.

http://www.valdaleth.com/campingen.php

Sue


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sounds good to me - I much prefer aires if possible.

Now for some plotting and planning though I don't know why I bother - I never stick to a plan beyond day 1.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Pyrenees Foothills*

Hi Tony

The Pyrenees are about 400km long, so there is a terrific range of scenery to enjoy. We have been at least 10 times in the last 25 years, mainly on the French side, but there are still parts we have not yet visited. Here are a few suggestions:

The Cerdagne, which lies about an hour's drive west of Perpignan but east of Andorra.The area is quite high up (about 1200 - 1600m) but open and undulating and with surrounding hills reaching up to 2600 - 2900m. It has one of the best sunshine records in France! There is easy walking and cycling at lower levels, some of it in beautiful semi-open forest dotted with small 'tarns'. Some higher summits are also accessible eg. Pic Carlit (2900m) can be reached from Lac des Bouilouses via a route no harder than PYG track up Snowdon. There is a lovely municipal site run by the little town of Mont Louis (historic Vauban fortress). The campsite is in the forest about 3-4 miles from the town on the Lac des Bouilouses road. Facilities are a bit basic but the setting in open glades and with a stream running through is delightful. It is also posssible to use the 'aire' within the fortified town.

The 'Cathar Country' just to the north of the Cerdagne, running west along the D117 from Perpignan to Lavelanet, has lower but still very attractive hills and of course the famous Cathar castles. We have stayed at the small municipal site in the centre of St Paul de Fenouillet; at a site in Villeneuve d'Olmes near Monsegur; and at a large lakeside site at Lac Montbel where there is a good beach (nearest village is Leran). Some cycle routes in this last area - look at www.af3v.org

The French Basque Country at the other end of the Pyrenees is very beautiful and offers great potential for walking and cycling. The hills are Pennine or Brecon Beacons in scale. The most frequented centre is St Jean Pied de Port, where there is an aire and a municipal site; also a couple of large commercial sites just outside the town. Our favourite site in this area is the municipal site at St Ettienne de Bigorry. Nearer the coast the small site at Ainhoa would also make a good base.

In between the above, in what I would call the 'central' Pyrenees, most campsites are in deep steepsided and densely-wooded valleys. I find that a bit claustrophobic and generally try to get as high as possible for the best scenery. For example there is an 'aire' at Gourette just below the top of Col d'Aubisque; while the 'aire' and scenery at Gavarnie are magnificent.

For more info about the area and things to see/do I don't think you can beat "The Rough Guide to the Pyrenees".

Happy planning!

Colin


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Jented. We visited Parc Natura near Lac d'Estaing last year. Planned to stay one night and stayed for a week. At the end of May there is a festival where they bring the sheep up to the mountain pastures. There is a big party/barbque in the campsite on the Saturday night. I think the last Saturday in May. The owners are Dutch/French couple and are excellent hosts and go out of their way to look after those on the campsite which is in the ACSI book.
Ian


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Jented. We visited Parc Natura near Lac d'Estaing last year. Planned to stay one night and stayed for a week. At the end of May there is a festival where they bring the sheep up to the mountain pastures. There is a big party/barbque in the campsite on the Saturday night. I think the last Saturday in May. The owners are Dutch/French couple and are excellent hosts and go out of their way to look after those on the campsite which is in the ACSI book.
Ian


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Jented. We visited Parc Natura near Lac d'Estaing last year. Planned to stay one night and stayed for a week. At the end of May there is a festival where they bring the sheep up to the mountain pastures. There is a big party/barbque in the campsite on the Saturday night. I think the last Saturday in May. The owners are Dutch/French couple and are excellent hosts and go out of their way to look after those on the campsite which is in the ACSI book.
Ian


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Cauterets a must. Large aire approx 10 euro with electric. Cable car into the mountains walk back to town

Trevor  :roll:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The aire at Artouste-Fabreges is really worth a visit. From there you can catch a cable car and then go on the little train that takes you up and around the mountain. Fantastic views and goodmarmot spotting. The aire itself is by the side of the lake. It features in All the Aires France Book.


----------

